# we are considering devorce



## stevans88 (Nov 20, 2009)

me and my wife have been married almost 2 years we have been separated a week and are considering divorce we have been on the rocks for awhile know but still love each other vary much we are toxic for each other we feed of each other inhorrible ways i don't know what to do i would do anything to save the marrage.. but i feel like its coming to an end and there is nothing i can do...


----------



## stevans88 (Nov 20, 2009)

help


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

The more details you can provide, the better. There are many people here of the forum willing to help, but you need to give details.

What are the problems in the relationship?
How long have these problems been going on?
What resources have you sought thus far to fix these problems?


----------

